# Wireless while traveling



## Springer1500 (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a little bit of a noob question, but I've looked and cannot find a definitive answer.  After 2 days of reading and playing with settings, I finally have my wireless working on FreeBSD for the first time! I'm starting automatically (through rc.conf, loader.conf, and wpa_supplicant.conf) to my wpa encrypted access point at home.  

What is the best way to connect to a hotel connection while traveling?  Would I have to start from command line, or can I add to my .conf files and have this happen as quickly as from home?

I'm running 8.0-RELEASE on a Toshiba laptop.  Wireless is ath. Sorry in advance for the lack of information if needed.


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 11, 2009)

One can add several network blocks to wpa_supplicant.conf. It automatically chooses which one to use.


----------



## Springer1500 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you.  That did work.  I didn't know that multiple entries could be used inside the .conf file. It looks like I can set up the wpa_supplicant.conf file to also use adhoc networks.  That's my next test.


----------

